# Children's Room



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

The theme of our haunt is the story of a family where the kids went crazy and killed the parents. One room will be a little girl's room with dolls and clowns and the girl will either be tied up to a chair (older girl who the little ones want to kill) or one of the killers. Either way I want a little boy to come out (hopefully scare) and then open the door to the next room. Any ideas on how he could come out to scare them?

And in the dining room, two other boys will be doing a quick scare before all the lights go off. Any ideas for that? 


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmmm. Eerie music plays from a radio or child's toy. The teen tied up in a chair and gagged, scared out of her mind and desperately shaking her head no. Dead corpses on the floor in various states of autopsy. Nobody around, who could she be afraid of? Then out from under a tableclothed table, a young boy walks out through a slit in the cloth, covered in blood and holding a scalpel.

He sees the group, calmly walks to the door and opens it for the group to walk through.

In the next room there is silence. Two half bodies on the dining room table prepared as dinner. When the last person enters the room, the bodies open their eyes and do a scream. *Blam! Lights go out.*


----------



## sadayo (Aug 26, 2007)

*Hmm.*

Wow. You have no qualms about being offensive, eh? That sounds like a bad homicide case you would see on a t.v. show. "Most Morbid Crimes."


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Offensive? Naaaahhhh...gory? Absolutely!


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Call if offensive but I love it!! Great idea!! I'll see what I can do to work it in.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks. I'm an actor so I tend to think in scenes. Albeit "Most Morbid Crime" scenes. LOL


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

No doubt about how you got your screen name SI!


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Is it considered too dangerous to have TOTs walk OVER corpses in a home haunt that is free? They will be dummys and not humans.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes it would be. Never have an obstruction it the path of your guests that they can trip over. If one gets scared and bolts, or is wearing a mask and doesn't see well peripherally, s/he's gonna trip and fall. Don't risk it.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Revenant.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

"MINE!", screams the little boy as he darts out of the closet and towards the crowd. He grabs a toy/weapon/bodypart located near them and darts out the other door. "MIIIINE!!!" (Have someone shut the door behind them when they enter the room and they can exit through the doorway in which the boy made his escape.)


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> "MINE!", screams the little boy as he darts out of the closet and towards the crowd. He grabs a toy/weapon/bodypart located near them and darts out the other door. "MIIIINE!!!" (Have someone shut the door behind them when they enter the room and they can exit through the doorway in which the boy made his escape.)


Or, have the boy grab a severed finger or toe and scramble out of the room cackling, "And -this- little piggy ran wee wee wee wee all the way home!"


----------

